# Belle, 3 months at the bridge



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

No need to hold back the tears.

And give it time - it took my family a year (kids were quick, wife took awhile) before we were ready to get another golden after Jewel passed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, so sorry! I know these anniversaries are so hard and must be terrible with loosing both Belle and General so close together. I didn't realize that was Belle's whole name. So pretty for such a pretty girl. When we lost Golda it was awful for us for a year. I know that it will be a while before you can catch your breath. Hugs to you and the pups on a difficult day!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You can cry all you want to. It's only been 3 months since you lost your sweet Belle. These anniversaries are so hard...... Our babies become our lives and everything we do, we do for them and with them in mind. To lose them is so heartbreaking.

Phoenix has been gone over 2 years now and the very thought of him makes me tear up. I will always love and miss him.

Hugs to you today.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

It is o.k. to cry. 

I know how much you miss Belle and General, because I miss my Snobear and Smooch that much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending you cyber hugs on this difficult anniversary date. Your Belle was such a special girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nath,
It is so hard, I don't know what to say to comfort you. I walked tonight to my friend's house, the first time after months the same path I used to walk with my boy for so many years. I was crying hard, had to stop a couple times almost chocking on my pain. Our lives are never going to be the same. 
Hugs to you and you puppies.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. One of my favorite gym instructors did a special glow in the dark kick boxing class for 90 minutes. A bunch of adults wearing those glow sticks as bracelets and necklaces kick boxing in the dark. It was silly and fun which lifted my spirits. 

Belle was my best running partner for many years. I remembered running with her and Lauren in the baby jogger. Then with General as a puppy two. All 4 of us at the trails. 

Thanks for the support. It's so weird thinking how different my house was last year and now today. Didn't expect all these changes.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

I can certainly relate, it's so strange the way we tend to count the days and weeks and then months they've been gone from our lives. Missing my Rusty and Monty everyday... so many reminders, and yes a very different house without them.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Nath,
> It is so hard, I don't know what to say to comfort you. I walked tonight to my friend's house, the first time after months the same path I used to walk with my boy for so many years. I was crying hard, had to stop a couple times almost chocking on my pain. Our lives are never going to be the same.
> Hugs to you and you puppies.


Hugs back to you as well. It will be hard for me to hit the trails again. The last time I was there was with General right before we found out he was sick too. I cried a couple of times when he went with me just after Belle passed away. Hopefully, the pups will be ready to run with me soon. It's way to hot right now. It's amazing how they steal our hearts. I am completely thankful for their love.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nath said:


> One day, we will be together again.


 
So true... for the doggies and people alike that too many have lost recently! Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thank again guys, Rob had video of both General and Belle swimming on one of our family trips after Belle got diagnosed. It was so fun to watch, but broke my heart too. I really miss both of them so much. Been crying a lot this weekend. Jax will always find me too.


----------

